# I've posted photos of deer before but this was so cute.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 15, 2021)

We have a lot of deer in our yard but this afternoon I looked out of my bay window and saw this. I think the fawn was only a day old or maybe less. It was so wobbly the mama was helping him stand and also licking him.
I wonder why she came so close to the house? Maybe she was showing her baby off. 
I wish I could have filmed it because when he tried to walk the legs went in different directions yet he was such a frisky little thing he was bouncing along.
You can't beat mother nature for great photos.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 15, 2021)

Fantastic photo!  Such a precious newborn. 

Fawns cannot release bodily wastes on their own. The mother must stimulate this process by licking the urogenital and rectal areas of the fawns. After the fawn dispels the waste, the mother consumes it before predators can get a whiff of it. The mother does everything in its power to increase the chance of survival for its fawn and protect it from any perceived danger or predators.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

Awww... cute little things when they're so new!

Gosh, Ruth, your yard looks like a park! Wow!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2021)

@Gemma thanks for the info. I knew cats licked their kittens like that but I didn't know deer did also. Probably many animals do the same.
Glad humans don't. that would be above and beyond the call of duty. lol

@Aunt Marg my son keeps the yard looking nice. I do the weeding and tend the garden and plants around the house and any painting that needs to be done and I help him with the mulch until I poop out.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2021)

So beautiful, Ruth, and three cheers to your son for being a good son!

I tried telling neighbours of ours a number of years ago, that having a nice round border under their newly planted trees was the way to go, but they wanted grass right up to the trunks. I told them during drought-like conditions or times when the trees may go thirsty for water, you're risking stressing the trees, even losing them, but they were bent on grass, so they moved forward with planting grass around their trees.

Fast forward a few years when we suffered an extremely dry summer and they lost two trees. The Mrs., was so upset, and I reminded her of my advice to her a few years earlier.

Besides, having the round borders around trees gives gardens a more formal look, especially when it comes to upright conifers.


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2021)

win231 said:


>


I'm thinking with the young boy and man sweating, the deer was licking the evaporating sweat from the guys that settled on their clothing.

One of the most incredible things I have ever seen.


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2021)

win231 said:


>


Sweet as can be, but I wish people, regardless of how friendly and warm a wild animal may come across as being, would take the time to remind themselves that a wild animal is a wild animal, much stronger than a human and wild in every way. 

One quick and swift kick from a deer's hind leg can disembowel a human just like that, or snap a leg.

There's not a doubt this doe has been around people before.

It was licking the matts in the car and eating the french fries, because of the salt.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 18, 2021)

@Ruth,, did you watch to see where she went with the baby?
We've had    mother deer hid  their fawns in plain sight,,here.
Will leave it  there ,,come back next day to feed it & move it to another  place.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2021)

@Silverfox The mother took her baby into the field and woods near our home. She waited a long time before she left our yard. I guess just waiting until the fawn wasn't so wobbly.
I'm pretty sure the fawn will be safe there.


----------

